# [Digit Contest] Participate in devWorks Champs Contest to win Apple iPad2



## shauvik (Nov 7, 2011)

Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in IT Infrastructure Management Platform. Take the devWorks Champs Contest by completing three simple steps and win a brand new Apple iPad 2. Other exciting prizes are Scribble pads, Amkette Wireless Mouse, Cowon Earphones and more.

Participate here!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 7, 2011)

Scored 75% only (not even 100%)


----------



## Windows (Nov 7, 2011)

scored a 100.
devworks lotus?

cmon digit, last data for lotus was 31 October.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 8, 2011)

Windows said:


> scored a 100.
> devworks lotus?
> *
> cmon digit, last data for lotus was 31 October.*



Really? If yes, then what's the point?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 8, 2011)

Participated.


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

Windows said:


> scored a 100.
> devworks lotus?
> 
> cmon digit, last data for lotus was 31 October.



Here are the results.


----------



## rahuldude09 (Nov 22, 2011)

shauvik said:


> Digit brings you a chance to prove your expertise in IT Infrastructure Management Platform. Take the devWorks Champs Contest by completing three simple steps and win a brand new Apple iPad 2. Other exciting prizes are Scribble pads, Amkette Wireless Mouse, Cowon Earphones and more.
> 
> Participate here!



WELL, DONE, SCORED 100%
WAITING FOR A RESPONSE.

i have a question.

i was a subscriber of digit till october 2012. and vl renew my subscriptiion frm december again. so does dis contest hav nething 2 do wid being a subscriber?if m nt a subscriber(as if for now) vl i styl hav a chance 2 win?


----------



## coolpcguy (Nov 23, 2011)

1. Learn to use all keys of your keyboard and avoid SMS speak.
2. Whether or not you're a subscriber doesn't matter.


----------



## rahuldude09 (Nov 23, 2011)

coolpcguy said:


> 1. Learn to use all keys of your keyboard and avoid SMS speak.
> 2. Whether or not you're a subscriber doesn't matter.



ok , i will have that in my mind, and thanks.


----------



## shauvik (Dec 2, 2011)

Result declared. Please check here.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2011)

Congrats to all the winners 
devworksChamps contest Result


----------



## shauvik (Dec 19, 2012)

Closing this thread for inactivity


----------

